# What words used to mean, and what they mean now...



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Bread...

Used to mean something you bought at the bakery

Now it's something that comes from the mint, and we spend it... 



Another example:


Weed...

Something we would fin in our gardens

Now... Something we smoke...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Gay --Happy*

*Now... homosexual*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

*Hoe* ~  _Garden Tool_
            Loose woman


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

Sick- Meaning unwell

Now..meaning something Cool


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Device - Used to mean a tool or mechanical item.  Now means an electronic doorway to the Internet.

Cell - Used to be a small room, usually in a prison.  Now, it means a phone.

Rap - Used to mean to tap on something, or a criminal charge.  Now it's a type of music.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Tweet...
then ... a chirping note/sound
now  ... short message posted on Twitter


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

Shoot - Used to mean to fire a gun. Now it also means to send an email or a text message.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Text ~ A book or other piece of writing, Especially something studied. Now it means to send a message on phone or tablet


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Phone - Used to just mean a phone.  

Rap - Used to mean to tap on something; now it's a type of music (supposedly). 

Spouse - Used to always mean a person of a different gender than oneself.

Java - Used to be an island in Indonesia; now it's either a cup of coffee or a computer language.

Google - Used to be spelled Googol and was a mathematical term meaning billions and billions; now it's a verb meaning to use a very inclusive search engine.

Love - still means the same thing, unless you're playing tennis.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 23, 2019)

Like is often a replacement for the words "I said", used most commonly by teenagers telling a story


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Inkwell

then ..a container for ink, typically housed in a hole in a desk
now  ..an accomplished  tattooist


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

Frigid used to mean arctic like cold, now it means an asexual woman not easily turned on by men.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Nurse - In Romeo and Juliet, the "Nurse" sounds like a nanny, or a baby sitter (although Juliet seems a bit old to have one, if you ask me.)

Now it means a medical professional.


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Nurse - In Romeo and Juliet, the "Nurse" sounds like a nanny, or a baby sitter (although Juliet seems a bit old to have one, if you ask me.)
> 
> Now it means a medical professional.



Nurse also meant to suckle babies. Agreed, now it means a medical practitioner.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Ghost - Used to be a supernatural being, usually a person who has died.
             Now:  to completely ignore someone. It's changed from a noun to a verb.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 22, 2020)

Woke - alert to injustice in society, especially racism
Used to mean woke up from sleep


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Backlog (Dates to 1684)​
Today’s Meaning: Large number of jobs to be done.

Original Meaning: Largest log in the hearth. Yes, “backlog” used to denote a literal log!


----------

